# "Huge" Gets Cancelled



## willowmoon (Oct 5, 2010)

Not sure if this was posted previously .... 

http://seriesandtv.com/cancelled-and-renewed-shows-2010-abc-family-cancels-huge/4036


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 5, 2010)

Fuck a duck. That is just so damn wrong.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 5, 2010)

Greattt....


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 5, 2010)

For those who haven't seen the Fatshionista post on this matter, there's a petition on Jezebel to save Huge here, and there's a Save Huge group on Facebook, here.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 5, 2010)

I don't watch the show because I don't watch tv....however, I signed the petition because I think ANY form of diversity of size in television is grand. Yay for Huge.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 5, 2010)

BASTARDS. 

I have to find out what happens to Will and Ian... I NEED THIS.


----------



## kioewen (Oct 6, 2010)

A show set in a weight-_loss_ camp?

Good riddance.

I'll support a show when it _isn't_ set in a context where girls are being told to starve.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 6, 2010)

You should watch it before you judge... the depth to the show is in the relationships.... 

I'm sad it's not continuing.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 6, 2010)

kioewen said:


> A show set in a weight-_loss_ camp?
> 
> Good riddance.
> 
> I'll support a show when it _isn't_ set in a context where girls are being told to starve.



It's not just about girls. It's about boys, too. And it's reality. Not all fat people like being fat (horrors!). I know that doesn't toe the SA party line, but it's the truth. The show is about fat kids dealing with all the stereotypes they're fed by popular media and the weight loss industry about 'socially acceptable' (i.e., thin) body types, and just dealing with being a fat 16 year old. Teens have enough going on in their lives anyway, what with growing and changing, building self-confidence, losing it, trying to figure out this love stuff and the fact that, at age 16, your emotions are SO MUCH BIGGER than anything else in the world. Add fat into the mix, and learning to live with your fat body in a world that largely despises what you look like and, to a certain extent, who you are (working under the beleaguered stereotype that fat "defines" who a person is), and you get Winnie Holzman's show Huge. It's about fat kids learning to deal with the reality that, even in a world that despises their adipose tissue and uses it as an excuse to define who they are, they may not be able to get rid of that adipose tissue, much as they might want to, and have to learn to accept themselves for who they are. At age 16, that's a damn tough lesson to learn.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting the links - I've added my name to save Huge!





thirtiesgirl said:


> For those who haven't seen the Fatshionista post on this matter, there's a petition on Jezebel to save Huge here, and there's a Save Huge group on Facebook, here.


----------



## Jes (Oct 6, 2010)

kioewen said:


> A show set in a weight-_loss_ camp?
> 
> Good riddance.
> 
> I'll support a show when it _isn't_ set in a context where girls are being told to starve.



You missed the boat, kio--you should've been here when everyone who hadn't seen it yet was hating it. Now you're just too late to the party.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 7, 2010)

You better believe my fatass signed that petition.

I'm a rage-filled donut right now.


----------



## paintsplotch (Oct 7, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You better believe my fatass signed that petition.
> 
> I'm a rage-filled donut right now.



mmm.. donuts......... im sorry, what were you saying??:eat2:


----------



## frankman (Oct 7, 2010)

Already Been Canceled


----------



## paintsplotch (Oct 7, 2010)

frankman said:


> Already Been Canceled



ah yes... thank you.

hmmm... the show was OK.... i was happy to see POS on tv. 
i think its great.
and its a start.
cant change everything (stereotypes n stuff) right away... but its a start. 
nothing is perfect. 
so hopefully more of this will happen
i know im happy to see they have a POS on Glee. 
thats a popular show.... and they dont make it about her size either.... so its a good thing.... yes?
focus on the positive.
its a start.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 7, 2010)

interesting that not many people seemed to be watching. maybe people really don't give that much of a damn if folks are fat?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 7, 2010)

paintsplotch said:


> i know im happy to see they have a POS on Glee.
> thats a popular show.... and they dont make it about her size either.... so its a good thing.... yes?



Actually, yes they have. Last season, the Glee writers did an episode that was based around the character of Mercedes deciding to take a step towards accepting herself and her size for what they are. While the overall message was a good one, I felt it was mostly based on standard platitudes and didn't really make the tv watching audience think about size acceptance and what it means to be a fat teen. That's what I loved about Huge, the fact that the writing of the show demands a bit more critical thinking from the audience. Huge doesn't present any easy, sugared-over answers, unlike Glee, and much like life.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 7, 2010)

If Glee is anything, it's easy and sugared-over.


----------



## calauria (Oct 7, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> interesting that not many people seemed to be watching. maybe people really don't give that much of a damn if folks are fat?



Yeah, maybe it is just the media making being fat a big deal???


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 8, 2010)

It's OVER?!! I didn't even get a chance to finish watching the first season! GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAHPOEENBEBONE REOVNEORNV ENNRFeONB!

Consider my name ADDED to the petition!

(+1 Helpfulness)


----------



## frankman (Oct 9, 2010)

The Orange Mage said:


> If Glee is anything, it's easy and sugared-over.



If Jane Lynch wasn't in Glee, it wouldn'd have had ANY redeeming factors. There are no words to describe the avalanche of platitudes, cliches, trite tropes and used themes hurled at the unsuspecting viewer each episode. 

That, and they rape the songs, and grind the edges off until each song is a smooth, easily palatable entity void of any significance. Yeah, they can sing, but if I wanted a bland version of Defying Gravity I can go to any highschool musical performance and get it there.

My ex-girlfriend used to watch it, but the only 2 things I saw that were actually worth watching were the scenes with Jane Lynch (she is just amazing), especially with her handicapped sister, and the scenes with the gay kid's dad, who is a fantastic actor.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 9, 2010)

frankman said:


> If Jane Lynch wasn't in Glee, it wouldn'd have had ANY redeeming factors. There are no words to describe the avalanche of platitudes, cliches, trite tropes and used themes hurled at the unsuspecting viewer each episode.
> 
> That, and they rape the songs, and grind the edges off until each song is a smooth, easily palatable entity void of any significance. Yeah, they can sing, but if I wanted a bland version of Defying Gravity I can go to any highschool musical performance and get it there.
> 
> My ex-girlfriend used to watch it, but the only 2 things I saw that were actually worth watching were the scenes with Jane Lynch (she is just amazing), especially with her handicapped sister, and the scenes with the gay kid's dad, who is a fantastic actor.



I have to say, though, I love the guidance counselor character, Emma Pillsbury, and her ladylike '60s retro chic outfits. I wish we'd seen more of her in season 2. I'm also a Rachel fan and can identify with her totally twisted need to be the best. I love it when Kristin Chenoweth's on the show, too, and love her character April Rhodes. Kristin just lights up the room and is a true Broadway star, as far as I'm concerned. I loved her on Pushing Daisies, too, and really miss that show.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Oct 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> You better believe my fatass signed that petition.
> 
> I'm a rage-filled donut right now.



OMG, you took the words right out of my mouth . . . rage filled donut lol

maybe i should of actually watched the show when it was on tv. i DVR-ed it [I do that with every show i might want to rewatch] and they dont include that when they calculate ratings . . .it must be my fault it got cancelled  tear . . .


----------



## HayleeRose (Oct 10, 2010)

I am so mad, I for one loved the show and watched it every week. The show is not negative and fat hating, the main character is there because her parents made her, and she hates it and resents them. The counselor used to be fat, lost a bunch of weight, and it shows her still not liking her self, showing people that losing the weight doesn't = happiness. 

Im going to sign the petition. I think I will read the book tho if it gets cancelled. 



Paquito said:


> You better believe my fatass signed that petition.
> 
> I'm a rage-filled donut right now.



a rage filled donut you took from the dumpster?


----------



## furious styles (Oct 10, 2010)

i thought that show was terrible. but i only watched it because it had fat people.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 10, 2010)

furious styles said:


> i thought that show was terrible. but i only watched it because it had fat people.



What didn't you like about it?


----------



## Tooz (Oct 10, 2010)

i hate glee


i will miss allistair


----------



## Weeze (Oct 10, 2010)

No seriously, you guys. I need to find out what happens with Ian and Will. SCREW YOU ABC FAMILY. I will be on the edge of my seat for the rest of my life.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> What didn't you like about it?



predictable, circular writing. unlikeable shallow characters. it's not really my 'kind of thing' haha.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 10, 2010)

furious styles said:


> predictable, circular writing. unlikeable shallow characters. it's not really my 'kind of thing' haha.



Yeah I watched the first few weeks but fell out of love with all the characters within two episodes. I liked the fat, but that was it.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 11, 2010)

did we all forget about the Camp Shane debacle?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 11, 2010)

disconnectedsmile said:


> did we all forget about the Camp Shane debacle?



No, somehow that was rationalized as being something that's okay for some reason, probably the "size acceptance includes accepting that others might not want to be fat," even if it means they're doing it because of societal pressure or what have you.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 11, 2010)

furious styles said:


> predictable, circular writing. unlikeable shallow characters. it's not really my 'kind of thing' haha.



Interesting. True, some of the characters are shallow and many have other flaws. But the point of the show (besides the singing) is to watch the characters grow and change. Yes, the writing is a bit stilted and doesn't involve the audience in much critical thinking about a character's personal growth (or lack thereof) the way Huge did, but at least it's there. Characters _do_ grow and change on Glee, if only in baby steps.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 11, 2010)

Ummm Kurt and Mercedes are winners. Through and through.

Still a rage-filled donut.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Ummm Kurt and Mercedes are winners. Through and through.
> 
> Still a rage-filled donut.



True dat. Artie's a good guy, too. He just needs to find the confidence to let Tina know how he feels. Finn has some good qualities, too, and will grow into his leadership ability. Once Rachel learns she doesn't always have to be the star and can share the spotlight with others, her good qualities will shine, too. I love to watch her strive for it, though. Her character has a good head on her shoulders when it comes to sex, and I think some high school girls could learn a thing or two from her.

Sorry to hear you're still a rage filled donut.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 11, 2010)

I think I like Rachel more that 90% of people do. I don't find her that annoying, and her ambition is remarkable.

Also, how could you not love Brittany? One of the most quotable characters ever.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 11, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I think I like Rachel more that 90% of people do. I don't find her that annoying, and her ambition is remarkable.
> 
> Also, how could you not love Brittany? One of the most quotable characters ever.



Yeah, I do admire Rachel's ambition. She definitely knows what she wants and is going for it.

Brittany... I guess I don't like laughing at the dumb blonde cheerleader jokes that much, even if she's the one making them. I will say, though, the "Brittany S. Pierce" thing in the Britney Spears episode cracked me up. First time her character has really made me laugh.


----------



## Tommy_Oblivion (Oct 11, 2010)

I tried to watch it, but I could never make it through a full episode. Now if they made a show about fat chicks solving crimes or had them in some type of "It's always sunny in Philadelphia" sitch I'd totally watch. Well I guess IASP has Artemas in it, funniest and most attractive fat girl with a bleached asshole on tv.


----------



## Jes (Oct 12, 2010)

Tommy_Oblivion said:


> funniest and most attractive fat girl with a bleached asshole on tv.



Hey, that's not true! I'm the fun^H^H^Hoh wait, you said ON TV.

ok, nevermind.


----------



## frankman (Oct 12, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I think I like Rachel more that 90% of people do. I don't find her that annoying, and her ambition is remarkable.
> 
> Also, how could you not love Brittany? One of the most quotable characters ever.



She's the loopy chick right? 

She's okay. Still no 35% chance it's already raining though...


----------



## Fierce Fatties (Oct 12, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> Not sure if this was posted previously ....
> 
> http://seriesandtv.com/cancelled-and-renewed-shows-2010-abc-family-cancels-huge/4036



First and foremost, a Crow quote? You`re a man after my own heart.

Second, an online petition just ain`t gonna cut it. We need a robust, vibrant response to the cancellation, which is why we`re organizing nationwide rallies in suuport/celebration of Huge.

We will be demanding that if Huge must be canceled, then something substantive must replace it. No cancellation without representation!

We are developing a website to coordinate efforts, but check out FierceFatties.com for more details until that day.

Peace,
Shannon


----------

